
Benjamin Franklin's 13 Virtues – The Guide to Self-Improvement - technologyvault
http://prosperopedia.com/benjamin-franklins-13-virtues/
======
branweb
Pretty sure Franklin's effort to cultivate these virtues in himself lasted
like a couple weeks. These articles never mention that.

~~~
technologyvault
It's interesting that there are so many people accuse Benjamin Franklin of
being a man who lacked moral values, but the evidence they provide doesn't
really seem to support their conclusions about the man.

~~~
branweb
I know my comment was ambiguous, but I didn't mean it as a slam on Ben
Franklin. It makes me like him more. Most relatable founding father ever.

~~~
technologyvault
He did admit in his writings that living up to those virtues, especially
humility, was very difficult for him, as it would be for any of us.

------
technologyvault
I've done quite a bit of research on who Benjamin Franklin was and whether he
was ultimately a moral character. His youth was documented as being tainted by
sexual misconduct, but all the evidence I've seen shows that he intentionally
matured morally as he aged.

Is there anyone who has more than hearsay regarding Benjamin Franklin being
sexually permissive while he served as an ambassador or in other settings? I
haven't seen anything more than opinionated reading into his letters and
intentional character assassinations.

~~~
craftyguy
> being sexually permissive while he served as an ambassador or in other
> settings

Who cares if he dated around? Seriously, he was a human being. Human beings
are, by nature, sexual creatures. Stop treating this like it's some illegal,
shameful thing. (note: if he abused women, then that's something entirely
different)

~~~
technologyvault
If Benjamin Franklin were unfaithful to his wife (he claimed near the end of
his life that he wasn't), it would make him a hypocrite and dishonest.

Sexual promiscuity was a serious thing in the United States until the 1960s.
The lack of regard modern society has for being faithful doesn't diminish the
importance of Benjamin Franklin being faithful to his wife.

------
meesterdude
I think the focus should be less on the specific virtues that Franklin held -
and mo0re that he had them in the first place.

defining your virtues or your values like that, helps you make decisions.
If/when in doubt, what do your values say?

Here are mine:

1\. Social

2\. health

3\. Creativity

4\. Leadership

5\. Strength

6\. Nature

7\. Thoughtfulness

8\. Love

9\. Science

each of these have sub values that are umbrella'd under the broader category;
and some overlap.

But while these are my values, they are not absolute. I still eat ice cream,
for example. That doesn't change health as a value of mine - but it is an
opportunity for reflection.

------
DoreenMichele
#12 Chastity

Ben Franklin was a notorious ladies man who couldn't keep his pants zipped,
even as an old codger.

[https://www.biography.com/news/benjamin-franklin-ladies-
man-...](https://www.biography.com/news/benjamin-franklin-ladies-man-famous-
love-affairs-video)

~~~
technologyvault
The biographical sketch you linked to references Benjamin Franklin's wife's
name as Rebecca more than once. His wife was named Deborah.

Is it possible this biographer (and lots of others more concerned about gossip
than reality) missed some other important facts about the man?

This kind of character bashing is not unique to Benjamin Franklin. Ty Cobb is
another example that comes to mind: [https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/who-was-
ty-cobb-the-history-w...](https://imprimis.hillsdale.edu/who-was-ty-cobb-the-
history-we-know-thats-wrong/)

